# pre existing medical conditions



## swampiesue (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi what happens with regards to pre existing medical conditions, I suffer from partial seizures anxiety and depression, where as I am hoping a change in lifestyle might help the depression and anxiety.... I will most certainly need my epilepsy medication...I had a terrible job getting reasonable health cover when I went for A holiday in Cyprus this year..


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Healthcare in Spain is excellent and in many people's opinion better than the NHS. You should have no problem getting the medication you need.

If you are receiving a state pension in the UK, you will get free healthcare and subsidised prescriptions in Spain. If not, you can get free cover for a short period (check out the sticky thread on the European Health Insurance Card). 

You can join a "Centro Medico" for a monthly subscription (the rate depends where you are, where I live it is €9 a month) which gives you access to GPs and specialists, but you'll have to pay the full price for your meds. 

You can also take out private insurance but this is expensive and most companies won't cover pre-existing conditions.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

If you or your Husband are like me, an old git, pensioner you will both get free health care and prescriptions. However there is a certain procedure to be followed, prior to your departure and when you arrive.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hepa said:


> If you or your Husband are like me, an old git, pensioner you will both get free health care and prescriptions. However there is a certain procedure to be followed, prior to your departure and when you arrive.


I have been beaten by Alcalaina


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hepa said:


> I have been beaten by Alcalaina


Hope you enjoyed the experience!:boink:


----------



## swampiesue (Nov 21, 2010)

No not pensioners yet I In my case they keep moving to goal posts....I am 53 next year and my husband retired on a Fire Service pension is 58 next year..Which is why I was a little unsure.. I am on long term sickness benefit at the moment, but the way things are going with this government I am totally unsure about my future. He has however paid his full 30 years of National Heath Stamps....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Read this: What benefits am I entitled to if I live in Spain?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

And this: 
http://www.dwp.gov.uk/international/


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

As one suffering from clinical depressions and anxiety disorder myself; I can for sure guarantee you that the medication available in other EU countries is available here, and for a lower price than in most other countries. I pay only 1 euro for a box of antidepressants, in my native country that same box cost almost 20 euro. Spanish healthcare is excellent. The only problem you may find is to seek an English speaking psychologist should you need one. I was lucky on that front but I can imagine that outside the big cities it is harder to find.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

gerrit said:


> As one suffering from clinical depressions and anxiety disorder myself; I can for sure guarantee you that the medication available in other EU countries is available here, and for a lower price than in most other countries. I pay only 1 euro for a box of antidepressants, in my native country that same box cost almost 20 euro. Spanish healthcare is excellent. The only problem you may find is to seek an English speaking psychologist should you need one. I was lucky on that front but I can imagine that outside the big cities it is harder to find.


I find that the main problem for those not permanently resident, seeking prescription drugs in Spain, is the delay and hassle.
It matters not what drugs and diagnosis you have from the UK.
The whole drawn out time consuming diagnostic process has to be gone through again at the Spanish doctors and hospital, before treatment is recommended and prescribed, and even then the medication offered can turn out to be something entirely different to what the patient has previously been on from the UK.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Odd. I had no issues whatsoever (but I have empadronamiento) ; no new diagnosis needed, not even a translation of the English language official diagnostic papers. Very helpful doctor, and in no time i had my pills I needed.


----------

